# jose, radiohead, sigur ros



## johnny1234 (Sep 11, 2007)

jose gonzalez, sigur ros and radiohead take me to another place when i'm hight. any1 else agree?


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 8, 2007)

I've never heard of jose gonzalez but, Radiohead and Sigur ros definitely take me to another place. Have you ever heard Boards of Canada?


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 9, 2007)

the campfire headphase is an awesome album


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 9, 2007)

if you guys like sigur ros check out mum. same kinda music, same country. trippy stuff.


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 9, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> the campfire headphase is an awesome album


Yesss! I love that album. Their music definitely takes me to another place.



4train2wreck0 said:


> if you guys like sigur ros check out mum. same kinda music, same country. trippy stuff.


I love mum too! (Finally We Are No One) I'm going to their concert in San Francisco this month. You can guarantee I'll be really really high


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 9, 2007)

Radiohead are fantastic. I have seen them four times now and looking forward to hearing the new album "in rainbows". I saw sigur ross when they were quests at the tent tour i think. I love the use of the mouth organ / piano. great band. I saw a great Aisan band called "Aisian dub" when i saw Radiohead at Earls Court in London. I recomend this band highly. check them out.


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 11, 2007)

moxxorax said:


> Radiohead are fantastic. I have seen them four times now and looking forward to hearing the new album "in rainbows". I saw sigur ross when they were quests at the tent tour i think. I love the use of the mouth organ / piano. great band. I saw a great Aisan band called "Aisian dub" when i saw Radiohead at Earls Court in London. I recomend this band highly. check them out.


I'll definitely check them out......

Anybody here every listen to Grotus?


----------



## johnny1234 (Oct 16, 2007)

4train2wreck0 said:


> if you guys like sigur ros check out mum. same kinda music, same country. trippy stuff.


yeah they're great. check out there videos on you tube. also get into Four Tet


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

4train2wreck0 said:


> if you guys like sigur ros check out mum. same kinda music, same country. trippy stuff.


Mum is most definitely good. Stafraenn Hakon anyone? Same Icelandic post-rock, lo-fi stuff happening but this guy errs a bit more on the electronica side. Nothing like the Postal Service but it's appropriately tasty.

Anyone ever get the people that give weird looks as -soon- as you put Sigur Ros on cause they don't understand Jon/think it's too weird/get bored?


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 17, 2007)

you know he makes up his own language when he sings? i read that in an interview.


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 17, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> Mum is most definitely good. Stafraenn Hakon anyone? Same Icelandic post-rock, lo-fi stuff happening but this guy errs a bit more on the electronica side. Nothing like the Postal Service but it's appropriately tasty.
> 
> Anyone ever get the people that give weird looks as -soon- as you put Sigur Ros on cause they don't understand Jon/think it's too weird/get bored?


I get some weird reactions out of people when I play Sigur Ros. Some people think it's too sad...which I feel like it releases my sadness and makes me happy.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

Play anything off of Takk and they'll be instantly silenced friend. Some of the most euphoric sound they've done.

Their song Glósóli has a video on youtube. Glósóli + skunkiness + O2 ---> mad good feelings + CO2 + H2O 

(it's so fuckin hot it's a combustion reaction)

[also, that language 4train2wreck0 was talking about is called vonlenska which means hopelandic; a combination of Icelandic and Jonsi's own feelings]


----------



## johnny1234 (Oct 18, 2007)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> Anyone ever get the people that give weird looks as -soon- as you put Sigur Ros on cause they don't understand Jon/think it's too weird/get bored?


yeah, it's a shame that deviating from mainstream music causes some people to get 'bored' or weirded out. i think they're really missing out but i suppose there is'nt much anyone can do about it


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Oct 18, 2007)

moxxorax said:


> Radiohead are fantastic. I have seen them four times now and looking forward to hearing the new album "in rainbows". I saw sigur ross when they were quests at the tent tour i think. I love the use of the mouth organ / piano. great band. I saw a great Aisan band called "Aisian dub" when i saw Radiohead at Earls Court in London. I recomend this band highly. check them out.


Do you mean Asian Dub Foundation?


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 18, 2007)

thats right, forgot about the foundation bit. great band live. 
what do you think of inrainbows. I have listened to it maybe 20 times already and think its great. As with any radiohead track they get better and better the more you listen to them. Weird fishes is a great track. wonder when they are going to tour for this album.


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 21, 2007)

In Rainbows could possibly be Radiohead's best work. And I know I'll catch a'plenty of heat for that statement.

Elements of Pablo Honey, Hail, OK Computer, and Amnesiac? Where do I sign?


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 22, 2007)

i dont have a fave album or ep by radiohead, they are all master-pieces imo. But pablo honey and the my iron lung ep are the albums i play most. I have all thepromo cd,s and my most prized cd is the Drill ep. Still no news on a tour. I had the pleasure of seeing them live on the jools holland show in london a few years ago but never got to meet thom for the second time. I first met the band after the OK COMPUTER GIG IN 1997. i waited outside for an hour at the side of the venue and got all the band to sign my ok cd cover. All the band members apart from Thom were so polite and gave there mark with no problem at all but i get the feeling thom hates that sort of thing. 
The best gig of them all was the South Park Home coming concert, they did creep for the first time in years. excelent stuff. It pissed down all day but that did not matter. great day.


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 22, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> Do you mean Asian Dub Foundation?


love the avatar


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 22, 2007)

in rainbows is one of their strongest bodies of work. i personally really like all i need.


----------



## johnny1234 (Oct 23, 2007)

moxxorax said:


> I have all thepromo cd,s and my most prized cd is the Drill ep. r. All the band members apart from Thom were so polite and gave there mark with no problem at all but i get the feeling thom hates that sort of thing.
> .


Have you got the Radiohead b-sides? With "how i made my millions"? they're great...

that must have been strange meeting thom. what did he say to you? did he act too cool or was he just in his own world?


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 24, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> Have you got the Radiohead b-sides? With "how i made my millions"? they're great...
> 
> that must have been strange meeting thom. what did he say to you? did he act too cool or was he just in his own world?


 
he was cool but said very little . he asked if we had a good time and i replied yes it was fantastic . it all hapened so fast, then they all left. we had to hang around a little longer for ed,s autograph and he signed it with his own blue pen instead of using mine.
i do have the B-sides and have posters and t-shirts, badges etc. i also have three OK COMP cd,s, one is signed.
the more i listen to the inrainbows album the more i like it.
great stuff.


----------

